# Personnaliser dossiers



## XClone (12 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous, quand je créée 1 nouveau dossier, j'ai effectivement la possibilité de lui attribuer 1 couleur. Mais je souhaiterai (si c'est possible) pouvoir mettre 1 nom dessus ou 1 image : exemple, je créée 1 dossier vignettes pour mon site de vente en ligne, j'ai donc 1 dossier  et j'ai choisi de le mettre en gris. En-dessous est écrit "Vignettes 12 Février 2010" (pour aujourd'hui par exemple). Demain je créée 1 autre dossier "Vignettes 13 Février 2010". Dans 2 jours je créée 1 dossier "Scènes".  OK Mais au milieu de 30 ou 40 dossiers, ce serait sympa de pouvoir personnaliser chaque dossier pour le retrouver plus facilement avec par exemple le logo de mon site ou autre chose : de même pour tous les dossiers créés en rapport avec mon site. J'ai essayé de modifier 1 icône (Alumi/Général/généric) et de lui mettre mon logo : OK mais tous mes dossiers nouveaux s'ouvriront avec le logo. Me suis-je fait comprendre?? Je ne parle pas des icônes du Dock bien évidemment : ceux-là j'ai compris comment les remplacer. Merci à vous.


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (12 Février 2010)

Salut!

Si j'ai bien compris ta demande, il te suffit de copier une image (cmd-c), de sélectionner un dossier, afficher les infos (cmd-i), cliquer sur son «image» en-haut à gauche de la fenêtre et d'y coller l'image voulue (cmd-v).

C'est bien ce que tu veux faire?

A+


----------



## XClone (12 Février 2010)

Bonjour Seb, j'ai testé : j'ai tapé le mot vignettes sous Fireworks et enregistré en JPEG. Aurais-je dû enregistrer dans 1 autre format car j'obtiens ça :


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (12 Février 2010)

OK.

Je ne suis toujours pas sûr de ce que tu veux faire.

Ouvre ton image Jpeg avec Aperçu. Edition -> Tout sélectionner -> Edition -> Copier

Sélectionne ton dossier -> cmd-i -> en-haut à gauche tu cliques sur le dessin du dossier -> cmd-v.

C'est ça que tu cherches?


----------



## XClone (12 Février 2010)

Seb, je voudrais que mes dossiers "vignettes" par exemple ressemblent au Dossier FW (1)(vignettes à la place de FW) ou apparaissent avec mon logo (2)


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (12 Février 2010)

OK.

Alors sélectionne le dossier FW -> cmd-i -> sélectionne le logo «FW» en-haut à gauche -> cmd-c.

Sélectionne ton dossier -> cmd-i -> sélectionne le logo en-haut à gauche -> cmd-v.​


----------



## XClone (12 Février 2010)

Seb, OK mais je pense que le format JPEG n'est pas bon. Le logo n'apparaît pas en haut : il est bien dans l'aperçu mais pas en haut à gauche


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (12 Février 2010)

Je viens d'essayer avec 4 images en Jpeg. Ca fonctionne très bien. :mouais:

Je ne sais pas ce que tu bidouilles. Explique-moi clairement ce que tu veux. 

Tu as une image en Jpeg. Ce j'ai compris.

Tu veux l'utiliser pour illustrer un dossier (donc remplacer le dossier bleu de base) c'est bien ça?

Toute la marche à suivre est dans nos différents posts.

Je récapitule:

Ouvrir l'image Jpeg avec Aperçu
Menu Edition -> Tout sélectionner
Menu Edition -> Copier
Quitter Aperçu
Sélectionner le dossier que tu veux personnaliser (cliquer une fois dessus)
Menu Fichier -> Lire les informations
Cliquer une fois sur le dossier bleu (celui qui se trouve en-haut à gauche de la fenêtre qui vient de s'ouvrir) (un contour bleu apparait)
Menu Edition -> Coller


----------



## XClone (12 Février 2010)

Seb, merci et excuses. En fait j'ouvrais mon fichier à copier avec "clic droit+lire infos" au lieu de l'ouvrir avec Aperçu. Ca fonctionne effectivement. Mais est-il possible d'obtenir le dossier tel qu'il est présenté dans le post précédent, en l'occurrence ça :


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (12 Février 2010)

OK.

Donc c'est réglé.

Oui il es possible d'avoir ce résultat en faisant un petit montage Photoshop ou autre.


----------



## XClone (12 Février 2010)

Peux-tu m'en dire plus, s'il te plaît?
Dernière chose : je pense qu'il est aussi possible de modifier les icônes du Dock de la même manière en allant chercher les icônes à modifier dans les fichiers système et en les retravaillant sous Photoshop ou Fireworks (si c'est l'usine à gaz, on laisse tomber). J'ai 1 machine hyper stable : mais les icônes ne sont pas tous terribles.
Merci encore en tout cas et bon week-end

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------

Les icônes ne sont pas toutes terribles (correction..) : je parle du dossier "Applications", du Dossier "Documents" et du Dossier "Téléchargements".


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (12 Février 2010)

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il te suffit de faire un montage dans un logiciel de photo pour trouver le résultat désiré.

Pour le Dock, je ne sais pas vraiment comment faire. Je ne me suis jamais posé la question

Bon week-end à toi!

A+


----------



## ceslinstinct (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour

Pour placer une image sur un dossier, j'utilise *Telling Folders*.

http://omz-software.com/stuff/index.html

Si en plus on détoure l'image avant de l'utiliser (avec Aperçu par exemple) et sans cadre alors c'est agréable à regarder.

Mes dossier sont imagés en 512.

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (16 Février 2010)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pour placer une image sur un dossier, j'utilise *Telling Folders*.
> 
> ...




Bah ça, c'est encore plus simple! 

Bien joué! Je ne connaissais pas ce logiciel.


----------



## XClone (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous, et merci de vos contributions. J'ai réussi à faire ce que je voulais et modifier les icônes "Dossiers". Dès que j'aurai un peu plus de temps, je me pencherai sur la création de nouvelles icônes, histoire de débuter avec des choses simples. Merci encore et à plus.


----------

